# Hi To all the NI Peeps



## woody (Nov 26, 2006)

Thought i would just pop in and say hi to everyone based in NI. 

I'm from Ballymena but in Belfast most the week. I have a black Audi RIW 16 if anyone has seen me about.

Took a look down through the postings in this section and everyone seems to be doing a great job on their cars! Keep up the good work!

Paul


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello there, good to see another N. Irelander here 

Clarke


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

hi paul nice to see someone from b,mena on apart from me


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

cgraham2k said:


> Hello there, good to see another N. Irelander here
> 
> Clarke


 hope to see you at focus meet at antrim on sunday


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

davy st2 ni said:


> hope to see you at focus meet at antrim on sunday


Yep will do


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

RIW 16 seems a familiar reg? What sort of audi! Hi!


----------



## woody (Nov 26, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> RIW 16 seems a familiar reg? What sort of audi! Hi!


A black A4, older model one. :car:


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello from another Paul - not from Ballymena, but close, Ballyclare.

Very much a beginner, been lurking on here for a short time. Still need to get a PC tough.


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello there! Welcome!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello there mate :wave:


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Hello! welcome


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

hi there from the depths of Bangor!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello There.. Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

And another hello from SUNNY BANGOR-BY-THE-SEA


----------

